# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Mylene Farmer, Alice lyrics

## pranki

Could someone please translate the following for me. I like the music and want to know what the text is about. But I'm a total zero in French. 
[quote]Mon Alice, Alice
Araign

----------


## cdnexpat

This sounds very canadian french. The words do not make much sense, and if you like the song, you do not want to know what this means, because it says very little.
Cheers,
Bob

----------


## pranki

She lived in Canada in childhood, so canadian accent isn't amazing. And, of course, I guessed, that this doesn't make much sense, but I hoped...  ::

----------

My Alice Alice
Spider ????
Alice mischief
???? hightech
My Alice Alice
Hanging on the end of her thread
Depressive the artist
Exit exit 
In your box
All your feet
The black-out
Little soul 
How I miss you
How I miss you
How I miss you
The spider

----------


## майк

[quote]Mon Alice, Alice
Araign

----------


## dimakrat

Ah, I see that there are fans of Mylene Farmer here.  ::  
Can anyone explain what the "IAO" in her song "Mefie Toi" means? I guess it's some kind of abbreviation but couldn't find it anywhere.

----------

